# Infos über implementierungsspezifische Aspekte d. DB -Progr.



## Gast (18. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach Informationen, die auf implementierungsspezifische Aspekte der Datenbankprogrammierung mit JDBC eingehen (so eine Art Design Patterns für Datenbankanwendungen in Java). Bis jetzt hab ich leider nur Bücher bzw. Tutorials gefunden, die sich mit Datenbankdesign (ER-Diagramm, etc.) auseinandersetzen, oder sehr fundamental auf JDBC eingehen (Befehlssyntax, Referenz). Da ich gerade eine Datenbankanwendung implementiere merke ich immer öfter, dass der Teufel oft im Detail liegt und mein Code irgendwie umständlich und schwer erweiterbar wird.

Darum wäre ich euch dankbar, wenn ihr mir Bücher bzw. Links im Internet nennen könntet, die sich den Problemen widmen, die man in der Praxis eben so hat.

Besten Dank,
--Alex


----------



## nollario (18. Mai 2004)

ich versuche gerade ein forum zum thema jdbc aufzubauen. da sammel ich auch allerhand informationen zu dem thema. kannst ja mal gucken:

http://mitglied.lycos.de/neurothc/phpBB2/index.php

ansonsten wäre es ganz interessant zu wissen, um was es sich bei deiner applikation dreht. design patterns lassen sich auch bei datenbank lastigen anwendungen gut und oft anwenden: singleton für connection pooling... command pattern zum absetzen der sql statements usw...


----------



## Gast (19. Mai 2004)

Hallo nollario!

Danke für den Tipp mit Deinem neuen Forum - da werde ich in Zukunft wohl noch öfter mal reinschauen!

Bei meiner Applikation handelt es sich im Moment noch um eine einfache Personenverwaltung, wo Daten wie  Vorname, Name, Geburtsdatum, Adresse, Telefon, Email, Arbeitgeber etc. gespeichert wird. Personendaten, Arbeitgeber, Addresse, Telefon/Fax/Handy und Email werden jeweils in einer eigenen Tabelle gespeichert. Bei den Beziehungen handelt es sich m:n - Beziehungen (Person - Adresse, Person - Telefon, Person - Email, Person - Arbeitgeber, Arbeitgeber - Adresse, Arbeitgeber - Telefon, Arbeitgeber - Email). 

Leider hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht sehr viel Erfahrung mit datenbanklastigen Anwendungen und war (bin) deshalb etwas überrascht, dass eine doch eher simple Anwendung wie diese bereits Datenstrukturen nach sich zieht, die nicht mehr ganz so trivial bzw. ziemlich verschachtelt sind (was in diesem Fall wohl an den vielen m:n  - Beziehungen liegen dürfte).

Ich werde mich jetzt mal etwas intensiver mit Design Patterns beschäftigen um zu sehen was man davon in diesem Fall verwenden kann - bin aber auch weiterhin für jeden Tipp (Literatur, etc.) dankbar, den ihr mir geben könnt.  :wink: 

Grüsse,
--Alex


----------

